# Anna Nicole Smith Dead?



## FEast (Feb 8, 2007)

AP states she collapsed at a Florida hotel, but ET is now stating she collapsed and died. How sad, whatever the case.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 8, 2007)

I just saw it now.
How shocking. :\


----------



## RVGleason (Feb 8, 2007)

Sad end to a sad life.


----------



## FEast (Feb 8, 2007)

_THE MIAMI HERALD_ has confirmed the story of her death, as she was staying at the Hard Rock Hotel in Miami.


----------



## curvalicious (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah that is sad. we were just discussing this in the chat.


----------



## BitsyAintMyName (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sad now. This past year was just so hard for her. Was the paternity of her baby ever settled? Someone needs to take charge of her.


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Feb 8, 2007)

HOLLYWOOD, Fla. - Anna Nicole Smith, the former Playboy playmate whose bizarre life careened from marrying an octogenarian billionaire to the untimely death of her son, died Thursday after collapsing at a South Florida hotel, one of her lawyers said. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070208/ap_en_ce/anna_nicole_smith


----------



## BTB (Feb 8, 2007)

I always respeced her that despite all the backlash she had to endure and the bad conditions she had to start with that she reached some success.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 8, 2007)

I just saw that..and it is damned sad.Just had a baby and one kid recently died...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 8, 2007)

Man. You know what's most upsetting about this? How she's died within the last few hours and its already international news. How could her family even know before people like me and you see it in our emails, on google, on yahoo, on TV, on dimensions?


----------



## mossystate (Feb 8, 2007)

Yup...I was on another chat site and a few men were joking about 'dumb blondes'..trim-spa..boob overdoses......people can be shit.


----------



## calauria (Feb 8, 2007)

That is just sad!!! It seemed to me that she was taking it really hard about losing her son!! That's so sad!!!


----------



## -X- (Feb 8, 2007)

Last person I'd expect to die within these years. Pretty messed up, seeing as how she was always getting bad media attention, at least from what I've been seeing/hearing.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 8, 2007)

It's always weird when someone dies in the spot light. Reminds us all that we could go at any moment.


----------



## FEast (Feb 8, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Man. You know what's most upsetting about this? How she's died within the last few hours and its already international news. How could her family even know before people like me and you see it in our emails, on google, on yahoo, on TV, on dimensions?


She told ET after her son's death that she would never speak to her mother again. Guess her family will find out the same way we did. 

According to the news reports, her "fiancee," Howard Stern, said she was running a high fever last night. If that's the case, why didn't they get her medical treatment?

Can you imagine what the life of her baby girl is going to be like?


----------



## FEast (Feb 8, 2007)

BitsyAintMyName said:


> Was the paternity of her baby ever settled?


No, but I don't see how that can be avoided now. She was using every legal means to avoid it, but I imagine the courts might even award custody to her family, pending the results. How ironic, considering how she felt about them.


----------



## HotBBWnKC (Feb 8, 2007)

It really is sad, to have a new child and a new husband to help her through her grief and for things to end up like this.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 8, 2007)

I found out cuz someone posted a bulletin on myspace. I didnt believe it so I went to yahoo...and there it was.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 8, 2007)

I didn't even know that she was with Howard Stern? Do I live under a rock?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Feb 8, 2007)

Not the same Howard Stern. This guy is a lawyer.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 8, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Not the same Howard Stern. This guy is a lawyer.



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHH.

Ok.

Got it.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 8, 2007)

BitsyAintMyName said:


> Was the paternity of her baby ever settled?



Nope. That's where the next big drama would coming from after this, I'd think.

That and how TrimSpa handles this.


----------



## SilkyAngela (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm really sad to hear the news. She was such a troubled soul. I hope at last she has found peace.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 8, 2007)

Her 'husband' is Howard *K.* Stern, her attorney for many years, especially during her E! tv show. They got married just a month or so after her son's death.

The tinfoil hat wearer in me says that Howard is enacting his trifecta of taking them all out to get at her money. Was very odd last night how Entertainment Tonight had him on with a story saying he was either giving methadone to Smith's son or flushed the evidence to prevent news of his addiction from getting to the press (not that the autopsy wouldn't give it away). Anna was on the segment for about 2 minutes and she was so completely stoned it wasn't even funny.

Then again the whole damn thing from start to finish is a royal train wreck. I need to lighten up on the schadenfreude and realize that if I lost my oldest boy right when my youngest died, I might not want to go on living, either, if in fact it's not deemed a suicide--not that overwhelming circumstantial evidence points to it.


----------



## Les Toil (Feb 8, 2007)

It's hard to believe it but it's true. Anna Nicole Smith passed away today. 39 years young.

Anyone have any updates?


----------



## Les Toil (Feb 8, 2007)

Damn, and here I am thinking I was the first to announce the poor girl's demise.

Still, very tragic for a woman who lead what appeared to be a train wreck of a life.

Her poor baby daughter.


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 8, 2007)

I wasnt sure exactly which board this was appropriate for, but I know that she had long been a topic of discussion here, and I know that she will be missed by all. 

http://edition.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/TV/02/08/obit.smith/


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, the autopsy hasn't come out yet, but in keeping with this board's distaste for fad diets and the dieting industry, I'd like to prematurely blame it on TrimSpa and go from there. 

The Times writes: 



> Word on the wires is that Anna Nicole Smith  the buxom former Playboy model, occasional actress and singer, reality-television star, diet-pill peddler and, arguably most famously, the wife of billionaire oil baron J. Howard Marshall II  has died.
> 
> From CNN:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tooz (Feb 8, 2007)

The thought crossed my mind, too. The pills.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Feb 8, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Well, the autopsy hasn't come out yet, but in keeping with this board's distaste for fad diets and the dieting industry, I'd like to prematurely blame it on TrimSpa and go from there.


Let's see: Woman shy of her fortieth birthday keels over after heavy diet-pill usage, which had been clearly affecting her health for some time. I think you're right.

-Qit


----------



## Tooz (Feb 8, 2007)

Qit el-Remel said:


> Let's see: Woman shy of her fortieth birthday keels over after heavy diet-pill usage, which had been clearly affecting her health for some time. I think you're right.
> 
> -Qit



We'll probably find out kinda soon, I'd think.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 8, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Well, the autopsy hasn't come out yet, but in keeping with this board's distaste for fad diets and the dieting industry, I'd like to prematurely blame it on TrimSpa and go from there.
> 
> The Times writes:



You know Jay... I was watching CNN when they first reported the news, and that was the first thing I thought. They even had their Medical reporter, Dr. Sanjay Gupta on who commented on her weight ups and downs, and use of Trimspa. I doubt that the autopsy will blame it on that, but we sure know how dieting and diet drugs can take it's toll.


----------



## Ivy (Feb 8, 2007)

I AM SO UPSET.
She was my favorite celeb trainwreck, now all I have left is Britney Spears! This is truely tragic. 

I don't think it was trimspa, it was murrrrder.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 8, 2007)

Ivy said:


> I AM SO UPSET.
> She was my favorite celeb trainwreck, now all I have left is Britney Spears! This is truely tragic.
> 
> I don't think it was trimspa, it was murrrrder.



Please come on AIM, you! >_>


----------



## Ivy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ivy said:


> I AM SO UPSET.
> She was my favorite celeb trainwreck, now all I have left is Britney Spears! This is truely tragic.
> 
> I don't think it was trimspa, it was murrrrder.



http://perezhilton.com/topics/anna_nicole_smith/
i prefer the perez hilton run down to cnn's. much more fun.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 8, 2007)

I send my dearest condolences. Honestly, this is totally shocking and entirely saddening.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Feb 8, 2007)

I never thought I'd end up seeing her as a tragic figure. But I do.

-Qit


----------



## Ivy (Feb 8, 2007)

tooz said:


> Please come on AIM, you! >_>



i caaaaan't. i gotta go to sleep, i got 2 hrs of sleep and have a sinus infection in my lungs. it's bad.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 8, 2007)

Ivy said:


> i caaaaan't. i gotta go to sleep, i got 2 hrs of sleep and have a sinus infection in my lungs. it's bad.



Okay, well, WHEN YOU CAN. I miss you terribly and don't want to be so off topic in this thread any longer. :batting:


----------



## Mini (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone surprised? The woman was a train wreck for the past decade. 

/ Death sucks
// World keeps turning regardless


----------



## Tina (Feb 8, 2007)

It can be easy to be disdainful of her, because she often acted like a self-centered, drugged out twit on her show. But you could also see that she had a good heart. I don't know her, so I cannot really judge her, and it's not my place anyway, but I have to say that I feel for the life she lead. Money, while I would love to have more of it, doesn't take away pain -- it only allows you to feel it in nicer surroundings (which can be an improvement over some crappy apartment, but still). 

I just don't know what to say about this other than I cannot imagine what she has gone through since her son has died, and in the graphic, ugly way he died, and right in front of her, too, after she just gave birth.


----------



## Seth Warren (Feb 8, 2007)

I bet it was a lethal combination of TrimSpa and heroin.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow. This is so saddening. What a tumultous life. Hopefully she is in a peaceful place now.

And, I do have to say, I find the title of this thread COMPLETELY in bad taste and inappropriate. We do not know what 'killed' Anna Nicole, or what the complete circumstances surrounding her death were. 

We are all not into dieting here, I realize that, but it almost seems that this is making light of the situation. I hope that was not intentional.

R.I.P. Anna Nicole.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, this is all very shocking and sad.

I thought she was a stunning woman in her modeling prime and was truly saddened when she lost her son last year.

To go at 39 is a true shame.

My condolences to her family


Dennis


----------



## TearInYourHand (Feb 8, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> Well, the autopsy hasn't come out yet, but in keeping with this board's distaste for fad diets and the dieting industry, I'd like to prematurely blame it on TrimSpa and go from there.
> 
> The Times writes:



Sorry, when I said in a previous post that I felt the title of the THREAD was in bad taste, I misspoke. I mean the title of the POST "Trimspa kills Anna Nicole" is in bad taste (to me anyway). Sorry, it's been a long day.


----------



## comperic2003 (Feb 8, 2007)

could be also be the antidepressants and methadone in her system at the time of death.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 8, 2007)

See Im actually sad about this. I was gonna be her for halloween one year when she was still all hot and fat. Granted the woman was incredibly stupid at times, she made me laugh on her show. People at work today were making fun of me for actually being sad. Like some how shes not worthy of grief in her death. That pissed me off. Shes a human like us all and made mistakes. Still she was cool and I liked her (mostly when she was fat).


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 8, 2007)

She was one celebrity who shared my birthday (Nov 28th) - the other is Paul Shaffer.

RIP, Anna Nicole. Hope everyone treats you with respect wherever you are now.


----------



## chocolate desire (Feb 8, 2007)

I for one am truly sad to hear of her death. 
I fell very sorry for whatever family members she had not made amends with. I am sure her mother is very devastated after giving that interview when Ms. Smiths son passed. 
I hope God gives them the comfort they need to make it thru this tough time. 
This should let us all see that no one knows not the time when death comes so if you have someone you need to make amends with or even to just let them know you thought of them dont wait.


----------



## scarcity (Feb 8, 2007)

I just saw an article about her sudden death on msn.com ...

So sad. All the things she's been through these past months and now she's just gone. Strange.


----------



## Jane (Feb 8, 2007)

Why do the words to "Goodbye, Norma Jean" keep echoing in my head?


----------



## Fairia (Feb 8, 2007)

What now surprises me the most is how most of the posts for this thread were positive than nasty, unlike another forum I belong to. I admit, I'm not being harsh, I felt myself even tearing up over it. I'll say that regardless of how media-attentive she was/seemed, hearing of someone's death is almost always effective, whether it be sad or...just some sort of shocking hit in the face. And now the only concerns I have is for her little girl, and what she'll learn one day when she's older.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Feb 8, 2007)

Jane said:


> Why do the words to "Goodbye, Norma Jean" keep echoing in my head?



It was no secret that she wanted to be the next Marilyn Monroe. Maybe that explains it?


----------



## Jane (Feb 8, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> It was no secret that she wanted to be the next Marilyn Monroe. Maybe that explains it?



I think it's the sheer mountain of insanity that was her life.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 8, 2007)

I liked Anna very much and I am very sad to hear about her death. She lead such a tragic life and it seems a lot of people made a lot of money off her. It also seems all she wanted was to be loved. This is just so sad.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Feb 8, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers will be with her daughter ,friends and family.I hope that she is finally at peace with her son Daniel and her late husband Howard Marshall. I feel sorry for her daughter who will be left alone with all the drama that will unfold around her. Its a sad thing that happened but she will always be remembered.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 8, 2007)

We also had a NASA astronaut strap on a diaper and travel down here as well.
Everything always happens in Florida... *sigh*

I heard about this at work. I was very surprised to hear that she had died.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 8, 2007)

I've always been a fan of Anna Nicole: she had no class, and she knew it, and she didn't care, and neither did I. She was posing, and she _knew_ it was a pose and never took herself completely seriously. I suspect she would have much preferred to go the way she did -- with a huge media splash -- rather than fade away in a nursing home fifty years hence. So here's to her!


----------



## Canonista (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope that in her next life she's able to have a nice, quiet, and stable existence surrounded by people who love her and will always act in her best interest.


----------



## Buffie (Feb 8, 2007)

She was Playmate of the Year in the early 90's, at the height of the heroin-chic "waif" look, and she was anything but waifish. Tall, broad-shouldered, curvy and glamorous. To me, she was human Barbie Marilyn Monroe. Even during her most crazy-pants moments, I was still a fan (sometimes more so than others) and I think I always will be. 

What sad news.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Feb 9, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> We also had a NASA astronaut strap on a diaper and travel down here as well.
> Everything always happens in Florida... *sigh*
> 
> I heard about this at work. I was very surprised to hear that she had died.



Yeah but all these things start in Houston...


----------



## Emma (Feb 9, 2007)

Oh my god. I can't believe this.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 9, 2007)

Goodbye... 

View attachment bw039.jpg


----------



## Brandi (Feb 9, 2007)

Apparently, the ex is getting the dna extracted from her body for testing today(Friday). Can't really blame the guy. Alot of people think it's insensitive, but he has to think of someone other than himself...his potential daughter. My heart goes out to this little girl.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Feb 9, 2007)

I was shocked,and saddened when I heard she died.

may she rest in peace. my condolences go out to her family


----------



## Jane (Feb 9, 2007)

Canonista said:


> I hope that in her next life she's able to have a nice, quiet, and stable existence surrounded by people who love her and will always act in her best interest.



I hope that for all of us.


----------



## mottiemushroom (Feb 9, 2007)

Such sad news ... especially with such a young child left behind.


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 9, 2007)

I found this little write up on Yahoo news this morning, thought it made some good points. Just thought I'd share. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/anna_nicole_why_we_cared


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Feb 9, 2007)

Once wrote a story that took from the early Anna Nicole image - so I obviously was taken with her in the early days - but for me the E! show threw a big ol' bucket of cold water on whatever fascination I once might've had. Still, when I read about her death last night, I felt a sudden wash of sadness. Whether it was for what-was or what-could've-been or what-never-will-happen, I can't say . . .


----------



## Tina (Feb 10, 2007)

Okay, this just gets more bizarre all the time.

*Zsa Zsa's husband: I might be baby's dad*

By NOAKI SCHWARTZ, Associated Press Writer Fri Feb 9, 8:40 PM ET

LOS ANGELES - The husband of actress Zsa Zsa Gabor said Friday that he had a decade-long affair with Anna Nicole Smith and may be her infant daughter's father.

The claim by Prince Frederic von Anhalt comes amid a paternity suit over Smith's 5-month-old daughter, Dannielynn. The birth certificate lists Dannielynn's father as attorney Howard K. Stern, but former Smith boyfriend Larry Birkhead is waging a legal challenge, saying he is the father.

"If you go back from September, she wasn't with one of those guys, she was with me," von Anhalt told The Associated Press in an interview Friday.

He said he would file a lawsuit if Dannielynn is turned over to Stern or Birkhead.

Von Anhalt, 59, and Gabor, 90, have been married for more than 20 years.

Gabor, a onetime sex symbol and star of such 1950s films as "Moulin Rouge" and "Queen of Outer Space," has been in declining health in recent years and suffered a stroke in 2005. She was partially paralyzed in a car crash in 2002.

Von Anhalt, who is Gabor's eighth husband, said he and Smith met in the 1990s when Smith was still married to elderly oil tycoon J. Howard Marshall II. He said Smith approached him and Gabor at the Plaza Hotel in New York.

"She was a very big fan of Zsa Zsa and wanted to be like Zsa Zsa," he said. "She wanted to be a princess."

He said the two started an affair soon after, meeting over the years in Los Angeles, San Francisco and New York. For much of that time, he said, Smith urged him to make her a princess like his wife. More...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 11, 2007)

She lived a very tragic life. I can only hope that she had some peace before she died. I wonder if she was happy, overall?


----------



## fatlane (Feb 11, 2007)

The unravelling of this story is remarkable. Now there's a claim Marshall II was the baby's father. Meanwhile Anna's people claim there's a house in the Bahamas that belonged to her. The alleged current owner claims he never gave it away, he just let her stay there a while... This whole thing is bringing up what it means to be an American rags-to-riches success story. It was almost the same with Elvis.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 11, 2007)

I think the most tragic part is that she didn't live long enough to see her 40th birthday- yet still lived long enough to bury a child. 
More than I care to do in my lifetime........


----------



## Stormy (Feb 12, 2007)

FEast said:


> According to the news reports, her "fiancee," Howard Stern, said she was running a high fever last night. If that's the case, why didn't they get her medical treatment?


Ive read that she was sick from the time they checked into the hotel a few days before she died, and at one point her fever reached 105 F and she was put into an ice bath to bring it down. I understand she had a private nurse with her (among the six people staying in that suite) but if my temperature was 105, or even 104 or 103, Id be visiting a doctor if not the emergency room.

Anna Nicole Smith was the only celebrity I ever had much interest in. So she was on drugs and had problems, but I agree with Tina that her good heart was evident, and also with the article linked by LJ Rock that something about her made you (or at least me, and some other people) care about her, and want to fix things for her and make her better. She was absolutely beautiful at any weight. I will miss her.

Does anyone know what happened to her assistant/friend on her reality show, Kim/Kimmie? It seemed like she genuinely cared for Anna, not her money. I wonder if she was one of the other people staying with her at the hotel. If indeed Anna died of a self-inflicted, accidental or not, drug overdose maybe nothing anyone could have done and no amount of care could have prevented it though. The whole thing is just so sad.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 13, 2007)

Such a short life. I send my condolences.


----------

